# Do you ever read old conversations from people you used to be friends with?



## sophiam (Mar 9, 2014)

I just went back to Facebook and I haven't talked to this girl in over a year and she hates me now but ... I can't help it. I reread all of our old conversations. And I laughed too. And then afterwards proceeded to feel like ****. I guess that's just part it though lol


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Were you close? Why do you think she hates you?


----------



## Mitko (May 3, 2012)

Yep and it feelsbadman.jpg


----------



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

sophiam said:


> I just went back to Facebook and I haven't talked to this girl in over a year and she hates me now but ... I can't help it. I reread all of our old conversations. And I laughed too. And then afterwards proceeded to feel like ****. I guess that's just part it though lol


I do that with a girl I used to text with. We haven't texted in over a year, but I still have the messages stored in my phone. Feels good having those messages as a reminder that at one point there was a girl that gave a **** about me.


----------



## ShadowOnTheWall (Dec 24, 2010)

Used to. Makes me feel sad so I stopped.

I prefer to focus on my present friends


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

God no. Not unless I want to feel like drinking bleach. I delete the texts, delete the number, block on Facebook, unfollow on instagram, uninvite from my funeral, etc. You're made of sterner stuff than me if you can reread those messages. It would literally make me get out the kitchen knife, srs.


----------



## hobo10 (Apr 28, 2009)

I do actually. Back when AOL Instant Messanger used to be popular, I used to chat to my friends_ (at the time...they've drifted away since)_. Whenever we had a particularly funny conversation...I would copy/paste it into a Word document. So I have conversations saved from 7-10 years ago.

I've also re-read old text conversations. That also makes me sad...knowing I no longer talk to these people.

I don't know why I do any of this...it makes me happy in the moment, reliving the good times. But immediately afterward I feel so depressed. Basically I am emotionally cutting myself.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

No.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

I've only done this once with someone I used to talk on here back in 2009/10. I still have them saved and even though I don't read them I could probably still remember exactly what was going through my head in those convos. 


... Okay I just checked. REHGUIWUIGWHFH. RAGEDELETE. 
Seriously, nothing good will come out of looking at old messages like that.


----------



## Dre12 (Jul 25, 2014)

I always delete them. If I read them back I am always thinking 'man, I am a tool'! I am not the sentimental type either. I also get paranoid that I might leave my email open one day and a family member will get in my Skype log and read them. They don't know about my secret Internet life, talking crap and such on forums.


----------



## 2school4cool (Nov 10, 2014)

My friend and I text a lot. It's weird for me when all of a sudden the conversations drop off; I'll start worrying that I've done something wrong and I'll reread our old exchanges. Part of me rereads to see if somewhere along the line I offended him so I can repair the friendship. Another part assumes the friendship is doomed and I'm just remembering the good times before saying goodbye.

Of course I always overthink things and it'll turn out there was a perfectly valid reason for our conversations slowing down. Just need to stop freaking out so easily but that's easier said than done; he's pretty much my only friend so I have to freak out


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

I recently stumbled upon logs of Windows Live conversations with a close friend from many years ago. On the one hand it's cringeworthy to see the way I used to converse with her, as I'm now a completely different person than what I was back then. But it comforts me knowing that I was able to be that intimate with a human being. I even have audio files of her singing. It was nice to hear her voice again. We've since drifted apart (rather peacefully) and I have no means to contact her again to touch base on how she's doing. Maybe it's better to leave things that way, to remember her as a distant happy memory rather than risk an awkward reintroduction.

The logged conversations and every file attributed to her are now resting in the trash bin, awaiting a final farewell.


----------



## sophiam (Mar 9, 2014)

Stilla said:


> I've only done this once with someone I used to talk on here back in 2009/10. I still have them saved and even though I don't read them I could probably still remember exactly what was going through my head in those convos.
> 
> ... Okay I just checked. REHGUIWUIGWHFH. RAGEDELETE.
> Seriously, nothing good will come out of looking at old messages like that.


Nooooo  Ugh, it's the worst.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

hobo10 said:


> I do actually. Back when AOL Instant Messanger used to be popular, I used to chat to my friends_ (at the time...they've drifted away since)_. Whenever we had a particularly funny conversation...I would copy/paste it into a Word document. So I have conversations saved from 7-10 years ago.


I did that, too. Ages ago, everybody had an AIM account and I had some really good conversations. Sadly, those friendships have faded while the conversations linger.


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

Yes, used to do that. Some girls used to texted/emailed me. It reminds me of the good times. But now we don't do that anymore. Some of them hated me. 

So I just deleted all the texts and photos. Including the phone numbers/email addresses. No point to read them knowing that she hated me now.


----------



## poopledum (Nov 8, 2014)

Yeah I do this. Reminds me of the better times. At least you had her as a friend in the past. Just try to think of the good things you did together, rather than dwelling on whatever happened.


----------



## ashleynoelle87 (Feb 22, 2014)

All the time. It makes me think of the things that I should have said rather than what I actually did say. Then I just get frustrated at how I never speak my mind and say what I really want to say.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

I do this too, the other night actually. I went back and re-read some old Skype conversations and there were some really good times. Some of it made me angry that the person would just throw it all away but it also made me a bit sad too. 

Such is life, I guess.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Yep, it always makes me depressed to think what happened, why aren't we friends anymore? What made us grew distant? I have a long list myself. It makes it hard for me to get too close to people as I get older, knowing very likely we will grow apart and stop talking to each other eventually.

Not even just conversations, even old picture too.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Deleted all of it. F**k them.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I don't even reread old convos with people I still talk to. Unless I'm referencing a past conversation, to copy and paste. Rereading old stuff will just get me second guessing myself, cringing at myself, regretting saying things and getting sad over people leaving. I'd rather not do that to myself.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

Facebook was not even out when i had friends irl bebo was just coming in and my friends did not even have emails only phones but i never had credit or was even worth texting in the end


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

No. I've done it before, but I know better now. Leave the past where it belongs.


----------



## roseblood (Mar 1, 2010)

I do the same thing! Except i don't feel quite as bad. Maybe a bit nostalgic though.


----------

